# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  fallimento piccolo imprenditore

## cinzia2642

E' possibile che non abbia la possibilità di incassare quanto dovutomi da un mio cliente perchè iscritto in cciaa come piccolo imprenditore ?
In pratica le uniche ad incassare sono le banche perchè hanno ricevuto garanzie da terzi,  (marito) e quindi i fornitori e la dipendente non possono neppure tentare la strada del recupero del credito mediante la richiesta di fallimento della ditta individuale.
Confermate ?

----------


## LUCIA

La nuova legge fallimentare dispone dei limiti quantitativi ben precisi per classificare il piccolo imprenditore che in quanto tale non è soggetto al fallimento. Questi limiti riguardano il capitale investito in aziienda e l'ammontare dei ricavi. Mi sembra di capire che trattandosi di ditta individuale di piccole dimensioni nel suo caso siamo al di sotto di questi limiti quindi si l'imprenditore non può fallire. Per quanto riguarda i crediti dei dipendenti credo, che almeno per quello che concerne la liquidazione, spetti all'inps a pagarla. Per il resto ritengo che la cosa migliore sia intentare un'azione esecutiva individuale volta ad accertare ed eventualmente attaccare le capacità patrimoniali del debitore. Se il debitore non ha niente questo non significa che il credito è perso per sempre perchè lei potrà aggredire il suo patrimonio non appena venga a conoscenza dell'acquisizione di reddito di qualsiasi tipo. La convenienza di tutto questo però secondo me dipende anche dall'entità del credito che va rapportata alle spese da sostenere per un'azione di recupero.

----------


## cinzia2642

se non ho letto male i limiti, sono 250000 di volume d'affari, meno di 10 dipendenti e beni strumentali non significativi.
occorrono tutti e tre ? 
grazie

----------


## LUCIA

Ai sensi dell'art. 1 della legge fallimentare è considerato piccolo imprenditore chi alternativamente 
- ha effettuato investimenti aziendali per un capitale inferiore o uguale a 300.000 euro
- ha ricavi lordi in media negli ultimi tre anni inferiori o uguali a 200.000 euro 
Tralascio poi quelle che sono le difficoltà interpretative ed applicative nel concreto di questi parametri.. :Mad:

----------

